# Socializing a new hog, Swheat Scoop litter, food Q's



## Cinnamon_Creampuff (May 9, 2009)

I am new to the forum, I have read through some of the threads, specifically about food. I have settled on feeding my rescued hedgehog, Vince Blanc, several types of foods. I bought Blue Buffalo Spa Select brown rice & chicken, and another organic, high protein, acceptable fat content dry cat food. He seems to like those fine, but previously had been eating Exotic Nutrition pellets with mealworms - and only liked the mealworms. So I bought a bag of the large mealworms, and a can of Insect-eater diet, which I just gave to him for the first time. He got so excited when I offered it to him on a spoon, he rolled off his wheel and into a half-ball, laying on his back and eating and then anointing himself afterward. I also give him some 'can-o-crickets', pieces of plain cooked chicken, and sometimes high-quality soft cat food (but not often). Am I on the right track so far? He really seems to be excited about the insect-eater diet food. 

My poor hedgie came from a person who didn't have time for him (in fact this person told me 'she' was a 'girl' - and last night I finally saw 'her' belly, and my hedgie is definitely a boy!). He didn't even have a wheel, and his water bottle was housed in some kind of hanging metal apparatus which he would slam his snout on and hurt it (or so I was told). I was horrified to hear this. He has a normal plastic water bottle for now. I got him a wheel that isn't the greatest, but is safe and big enough and will do for now until I can order the Cake Walk Supreme, which I've heard great things about.
I left him alone mostly the first few nights he was here, expecting him to never unroll from a ball as the previous owner said he 'could never get him to unroll'. 

Well, the hedgie seems fine with me, I pick him up, hold him, and he trots around, eats from a baby spoon, and he even let me clip his super-long nails! He's still got a little way to go in terms of socialization, but this poor little guy barely got attention and had no wheel for the first year and a half of his life  Some of his actions with his previous owner were, I suspect, 'agression tactics' to try to dissuade him from handling him. At first the hedgie made funny 'hiss' or popping sounds, and made a 'frowny' quilly face and would nudge me with his snout, but I didn't let it intimidate me. I just went slow, and he gets better with each day. He already seems much happier.

I guess my real question here is, I have been using Swheat Scoop wheat cat litter for my hedgie's litter box, and can't find anyone else who seems to use this and just want to make sure it's fine, as far as everyone knows. My cat loves it, I love it, my hedgie likes it, and it's natural and safe. It does have a vaguely 'foodish' yucky smell which takes getting used to, even when clean, but I think using clay litter is just inhumane for all involved.

Sorry for the long post! As a new hedgie owner, does it sound like I'm doing the right things? I'm trying really hard to make this little guy happy - he brings such joy into my life.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, sounds like you're doing great to me!!  I bet little Vince is much happier with you, and that's great that you're willing to do everything he needs. He's adorable!
The only thing I can think of is to be careful with the litter, that it doesn't get stuck in his boy parts. That can cause lots of problems. It sounds like it should be safe for him otherwise, though.
You're doing great for a new owner though, so on behalf of your little guy, thank you!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is a cute little hedgie  
U r so lucky to have him and he is so very lucky to have u.
Love to hear when a neglected hedgie gets a forever home


----------



## Cinnamon_Creampuff (May 9, 2009)

thank you for the feedback!!! i'm glad i'm on the right track, i'll keep an eye out for any litter problems...seems to be fine so far, but i'd hate for it to get caught anywhere! :shock: 


thanks again!!


----------

